# Insane PPD (i wish it were true)



## xBruce88x (Mar 23, 2011)

My F@hMon program has been reporting some pretty insane PPD figures for my 9600GT... is this really possible lol.










man if only that was true...

just for reference... it used to report at most 3200.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2011)

And on a 494 no less.


----------



## TIGR (Mar 23, 2011)

Unfortunately a FahMon fluke.  If you look at the time it took to go from 26% to 44% complete you can calculate that you were around 3000 PPD.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 25, 2011)

yea that's what i figured


----------



## horik (Mar 25, 2011)

I use FAH GPU Tracker V2,the GPU got 3 WU while the SMP only has 7% of the first WU,is that normal?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2011)

Screen shot please.


----------



## horik (Mar 25, 2011)

just started FAH


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you enter the Environmental Variables?


----------



## horik (Mar 25, 2011)

The bad thing is that my knowledge of FAH goes as far as starting FAH GPU Tracker V2 and push Start/Stop All Clients,nothing more...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2011)

Environmental variables:

Add these environment variables. They will minimize your CPU usage AND increase GPU utilization.

BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
FLUSH_INTERVAL 128

FLUSH_INTERVAL can be set anywhere from 128 to 256. Lower number for stability, higher for greater PPD output.
Forum members have had success with settings betweeen 128 and 200.

If you don't know WHERE to enter the Environmental Variables:
XP: Computer=>Properties=>Advanced=>Environmental Variables
Vista: I don't have/know, but should be in a similar location
Win7: Computer=>Properties=>Advanced System Settings=>Environmental Variables



horik said:


> I use FAH GPU Tracker V2,the GPU got 3 WU while the SMP only has 7% of the first WU,is that normal?


The GPU will finish WU's faster than SMP on the CPU


----------

